# Netherlands » Eredivisie Tips



## KingsOfOdds (Dec 21, 2013)

By " *Redeleven-8 " *member of our handicapper team at Kings of Odds:

Soccer » Netherlands » Eredivisie » AZ Alkmaar - Heerenveen
Bet type: 1X2
*AZ Alkmaar 1.81*, at Pinnacle (18:45 CET)


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Feb 5, 2014)

*Today (Wednesday) at Kings Of Odds:*
Tip released by "*G Sports*", Special Status Tipster:

Soccer » Netherlands » Eredivisie » Heerenveen - Twente
1.2% - Asian Handicap, at Pinnacle - *Twente 0 -204* (20:45 CET)

This tip is one of the 8 tips for today of the "V2 System".

_Good luck!_

-----------
_Are you a good and serious handicapper and you can make 
a profit most months in betting? Come and join the tipsters
at Kings Of Odds. Contact through our "Contact" webpag_e.


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Mar 1, 2014)

*Update for Today (Saturday) at Kings Of Odds*

*G Sports* restarted the V2 System tips, with a new money 
management. For today there were relased 8 tips, this is a tip 
randomly chosen:

Soccer » Netherlands » Eredivisie » G.A. Eagles - PSV
*1% - G.A. Eagles +1.5 1.53* - Asian Handicap, Pinnacle (19:45 CET)

Good luck!
---------------

_Are you a good and serious handicapper? 
Come and join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds. 
Details_ _through our "Contact" webpage!_
---------------


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Mar 15, 2014)

*Update for Today (Saturday) at Kings Of Odds*

Tip released by Mauro Santangelo, Tipster Team member:

Soccer » Netherlands » Eredivisie » Heracles - Roda
Bet Type: 1x2
Roda 5.50, Bet365 (19:45 CET)

Good luck!

For today until 15:30 CET there were released 11 premium 
tips by 3 Tipster Team members.
The above tips were randomly chosen from all the premium tips.


----------



## KingsOfOdds (Apr 2, 2014)

*Update for Today (Wednesday) at Kings Of Odds*

Tip released by *Dimitrios Giotas*, Tipster Team member:

Soccer » Netherlands » Eredivisie » Utrecht - Cambuur
Bet Type: 1X2
*Utrecht 2.28*, Pinnacle (18:45 CET)

Write-up:

Crucial match especially for the home side who sit just 2 points above the relegation play-offs.
After a lot of injury problems to first team players during the last few months affected their performance,
the situation has finally improved for Utrecht who have now lost just once(against PSV) of their last 6 games.

Cambuur are undefeated in their last 6 games but were rocked the last few days by the sudden departure of
their coach Lodeweges who had a clash with the fans after revealing that at the end of the year he will be
leaving the club to join their fierce rivals Heerenveen!

They are a little more comfortable than Utrecht sitting 5 points from the relegation play-offs and have also
the worst away record in the Eredivisie with just 6 points collected in 14 matches,no wins and 8-24 goal difference.
On the other side Utrecht are traditionally strong at home with just 3 losses in 15 games this season.
It will be difficult for Cambuur to remain unaffected by their coach's departure and Utrecht are playing at
home and need the 3 points more today.

---------------

Good luck!

Today there were realeased 8 premium tips by 3 tipsters.
The above tip is a premium tip, chosen by the site manager in a totally random way.

--------------- ---------------
_Are you a good and serious sports-bettor? 
Join the tipsters at Kings Of Odds, have you own sports-tipping business!
Details through our "Contact" webpage!_
--------------- ---------------


----------



## 3S_team (Dec 16, 2014)

Time for stats:







Data is derived from both club's official games.


----------

